# on-line TV Guide



## mangurian (Sep 18, 2012)

I would like to know how one of TIVO's (potentially) best advantages is so badly executed. The web TV guide on the TIVO site is a great idea which is so poorly executed that it is almost useless. 

- God-awful slow. Jumping to a channel gives you time for a cup of coffee.
Decidedly inferior programming to make it so slow.

- Doesn't tell you if a show is new or repeat.

- Doesn't allow you to edit out channels you don't receive.

- Doesn't have a "favorite channels" feature.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

mangurian said:


> I would like to know how one of TIVO's (potentially) best advantages is so badly executed. The web TV guide on the TIVO site is a great idea which is so poorly executed that it is almost useless.
> 
> - God-awful slow. Jumping to a channel gives you time for a cup of coffee.
> Decidedly inferior programming to make it so slow.
> ...


If you're logged into the TiVo website, it filters out the channels you don't get but not the ones that you've removed from your channel list. For example, I don't have HBO or any other movie channels on my cable plan and they aren't on the online guide. I removed all the digital and analog channels that I have available in HD but they are still shown in the online guide.

All that other stuff, I can't help you with.


----------



## mangurian (Sep 18, 2012)

Unfortunately, My guide shows ALL channels available from my provider. I pay for channels 2 through 78 and 401 through 491, but all the 200's and 300's and all above 491 show up. In other words it shows what I would get if I paid a few hundred bucks a month for everything available.

Thanks for the info though.



EvilMidniteBombr said:


> If you're logged into the TiVo website, it filters out the channels you don't get but not the ones that you've removed from your channel list. For example, I don't have HBO or any other movie channels on my cable plan and they aren't on the online guide. I removed all the digital and analog channels that I have available in HD but they are still shown in the online guide.
> 
> All that other stuff, I can't help you with.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Wish I could help you then. Sorry.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

mangurian said:


> Unfortunately, My guide shows ALL channels available from my provider. I pay for channels 2 through 78 and 401 through 491, but all the 200's and 300's and all above 491 show up. In other words it shows what I would get if I paid a few hundred bucks a month for everything available.
> 
> Thanks for the info though.


Mine shows *all* the channels for my cable provider, too, even the premium channels I don't subscribe to. I have a TivoHD, so maybe you need to have a Premiere to get the more advanced options.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

javabird said:


> Mine shows *all* the channels for my cable provider, too, even the premium channels I don't subscribe to. I have a TivoHD, so maybe you need to have a Premiere to get the more advanced options.


The online guide that I was looking at was for my TiVoHD. But we do have a Premiere on the same account.

It may be your cable provider. I'm using Comcast.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

mangurian said:


> I would like to know how one of TIVO's (potentially) best advantages is so badly executed. The web TV guide on the TIVO site is a great idea which is so poorly executed that it is almost useless.
> 
> - God-awful slow. Jumping to a channel gives you time for a cup of coffee.
> Decidedly inferior programming to make it so slow.
> ...


It is not slow for me. Do you use the "Jump to Channel" on the upper left? That is very quick. If I use the down arrow at the bottom there is some lag, but not unbearable.

I am using Chrome.

I can't help with the other issues. Those are definite deficiencies.


----------

